# Cameras



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is REALLY off topic, but I was just wondering what kind of cameras everyone here has.
I see so many amazing pictures of our very fast moving little guys and girls, but am completely unable to get a decent one of my little guy. The few decent pics I have gotten were taken with my phone (Droid 2- worst phone ever). My brand new Nikon coolpix is completely unable to get a picture and my 3 year old Olympus fe-340 struggles with it.

I'm debating trying my film camera and see how well that goes, but I have no way to develop my film at the moment (I do it myself, dark room and all) but haven't gotten chemicals yet (I was previously using my school's equipment, but I kinda graduated...) I refuse to take it to walmart or cvs or anywhere else, if I spent that much for the film, I'm doing it myself.

So, I'm just wondering what you guys use, or would suggest.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I did have a Kodak easyshare c743 but now I have upgraded to a Nikon D3100.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

If you can adjust the shutter speed on your film camera that might be able to work. I personally think DSLR cameras are the best (if you know how to work them) mainly because you adjust the ISO and many other options. I have a Canon XSI at the current moment. You can prob find a used one for a good price sense a bunch of new models have come out by now. A decent point and shoot may work too you just have to figure out what setting to use. Phones generally don't have very good megapixels. :roll:


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a Nikon Coolpix and can't stand the thing. Honestly, the best pictures I have of Lulu were taken with my iPhone but prior to the camera I have now, I also had a Kodak EasyShare and I loved that thing - super easy to use and great quality pics. 

Let us know what you wind up doing! I would loveee to get a new camera so if anybody suggests something great, I may just be tempted to get a new one also


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got the Nikon as a graduation gift, and was like "hey!! brand name, brand new, it's got to be better than my dinky old Olympus!" nope. I have yet to get a decent picture out of the thing, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I think I'm going to sneak my grandmother's camera ( I think it's a canon, it's a fairly advanced point and shoot) and will update with how that does. I want a camera that I can manually adjust the shutter speed and ISO settings, without it being too big to fit into his cage or over $500 (which somewhat rules out most DSLR cameras...)


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Odd...it won't let me edit my previous post...

Update:
Jacked my grandma's camera (she's taking a nap...I didn't want to wake her up...that's my story anyway  she's not a fan of animals in general, and doesn't like Westley being outside of my room, or anything of hers being near him)
It's a Canon Powershot SX210 IS
It-to my absolute amazement- had a manual function. I could literally manually set EVERYTHING including the intensity of the flash, ISO, and shutter speed (up to 1/2000 of a second, the f stop has a very small range though, only going to 3.1)
I had a few issues with the lighting without the flash, and didn't have time ("borrowed" remember?) to really figure it out, however, the few pictures I did get that I could see, Westley was completely clear, if a bit dark. 
I am, however, still looking for my own camera and suggestions are still welcome  
Thanks to everyone thus far!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

i just use my iphone mostly
but the other pics are with my samsung point and shoot


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ava99 said:


> Odd...it won't let me edit my previous post...


 You only have like 5 minutes to edit a post.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an Olympus Stylus Tough, and personally I love the thing. (It's my first camera that is mine-all-mine :lol: It was a gift.) It can go underwater and everything! 

To get pictures of Carlos, though, sometimes I..... I cheat!  I take a video of him, then in Movie Maker or Photoshop I grab a frame from the video and save it as a photo. THAT is my *deep dark secret* on photographing my lightning quick hedgie. :lol: But only sometimes! If I want a big, high resolution shot of him, I gotta do it the old-fashioned way (Which for me, that's taking a buttload of pics until I get at least one or two that turn out)

**Edited to ad this next part
I actually use my phone to take pics, (decent phone but definitely not the best camera) because 97.999999% of the time he does something photogenic, it's the only thing I've got nearby :lol:


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

LarryT said:


> You only have like 5 minutes to edit a post.


How have I never noticed this?!

@SaltandExtraPepper:
The fact that you were creative enough to come up with that offsets the fact that you are indeed cheating

I can't use my phone most of the time because 90% of his cutest poses are when he's sleeping and my phone has this awful shutter sound that (as far as I can tell) can't be silenced. It's a full volume (can't turn it down either) shutter opening that always wakes him up (meaning no second try if the first one is blurry)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Canon Rebel with all the extras (my bro gave me his 'old' one) but I ALWAYS use my iPhone.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Canon Powershoot sd780 15 with 12.1 megapixels. I have no idea what that means, but it takes good photos and it's point and shoot.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a Canon Rebel XTi


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Honestly, being a photographer myself I get this question a lot and always say the same thing, it really doesnt matter what camera you have as long as you know how to use it... plus a lot of pictures you see online have been edited or enhanced as well.  if you have a camera with 10 megapixels you should be more than fine!



**edit, i currently own a Canon Rebel xs, but I previously owned a Nikon Coolpix 10 megapixel and well.. I had plenty of great shots with it, plenty of which people bought prints of.. including a Doctor who basically made me a gallery out of his office with prints from that camera.  like i said, it really depends on how you use the camera & how you use the rules of composition, if you can take a great shot things like amazing $1000 cameras, equipment & even photoshop arent even necessary, but they can be fun to use.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a (Nikon COOLPIX L24 14MP Digital Camera, Red w/ 3.6x Optical Zoom, 3.0" LCD Display)
It works just fine with Delia.


----------

